# Golden attacking other dogs



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dog parks can make dogs go mean about other dogs.... it's why they are best avoided unless you can really monitor and manage your dog + the other owners are doing the same.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

If the other dogs were on leash I'm guessing this wasn't in a dog park?? Did she truly attack the other dogs or just run up to them? If she did attack and hasn't had a prior history of this I'd say she needs to be checked by a vet and an animal behaviorist. It's not normal Golden behavior. I'd definitely keep her leashed unless she's in a fenced yard on your property.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My first female Golden, Kelly, was not dog friendly. She was the typical Golden in our home but if a loose dog approached her, while on a leash walking with us, she'd attack. Drew blood on four occasions. My Vet said she was healthy and was just over protective of her family. 
She grew up as our second Golden and loved Casey and was fine with him.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

My male goldens doesn't like any dog male or female coming near my girls when they are outside on leash and can attack my husband thought I was lying when I first told him because he's such a big softie but we put it down to him just being really protective over them outside the house because he's fine if another dog comes in our house or garden male or female when he is there even if they are in heat it just happens off our land.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How well socialized is your dog around other dogs? If she has spent 99% of her life as an only dog, she may see other dogs as threats. Bella was confined to a backyard for the first year of her life and has had lots of issues with stranger dogs. We have put a lot into training her but we will always watch her very carefully.

Until you have figured out why your dog is behaving this way and can be absolutely certain it won't happen again, I'd suggest not letting her off-leash in public places at all. It's not fair to her, you, and certainly not to the dogs she might go after. 

I second the suggestions of a vet vista for a check up and perhaps a visit by an animal behaviorist.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Do you think she might feel like her stick or ball is being threatened by the other dogs? How is she with other dogs if she's not playing fetch? I've met quite a few "toy posessive" dogs at the dog park, their only interest is fetching and they'll quickly put a dog in it's place if it's gotten too close.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree, you need to take lots of precautions. Not only is it not fair to her or the other dog, or the other dog's owner, it opens you up to liability if the other dog is injured or worse.
At the very least I'd keep a long line attached to her if you have her off leash at the park.


----------



## cindyfine (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for the replies. My dog had been well socialized and spent lots of time in a dog park and also in doggie day care for her first few years. She started developing aggression toward certain dog "types" as she approached her third birthday. I thought it was limited to certain fluffy-looking, high energy, medium-sized dogs, and the aggression occurred primarily at the dog park. I have no idea what triggered the change in my golden from well socialized to aggressive. It's very upsetting to me especially because I have a disabled daughter who I'm with a lot of the time. I can't afford for my dog to be badly behaved when I'm also with my daughter, who needs attention. I'm a responsible, peace loving person...not accustomed to having to apologize to others. Now I'm apologizing for my dog!!! Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Has your daughter been with you when she becomes aggressive towards other dogs?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

The solution is to 

A) Management...do not have her off leash in an area where she has access to other dogs to go after until you have done lots of 

b) Training...lots and lots of training so you can prevent this behavior. My standby advice is to have one command (come is the best) that she is so well trained in that obeying it is an automatic response, one she doesn't even think about and then use the command before she has the chance to go after another dog.

In reality it doesn't matter if she is going up to the other dogs to say "Hi" or to attack them, she should not be approaching a leashed dog without you permission in either case.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I feel for you dear. I love having a friendly dog who can play with other dogs. This makes me so happy. My previous dog, a non-golden would lunge at dogs he met, by sniffing them first and then going for them. He was restricted as to the activities he could particpate in. Now I am afraid history could be repeating itself for Mercy. This is *precisely* what I do not want. :no: Mercy now growls at some dogs when she first meets them after sniffing them. I have stopped taking her to dog parks, since I took my last dog to them. Since she is still young, I am looking for ways to desensitze her from feeling the need to growl at other dogs. I have been carrying treats on hand and praising her for greeting other dogs without growling at them. I am trying to find a way to get this nipped in the bud immediately. On that note, I think I will start my own thread regarding Mercy's behavior.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cindyfine said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the replies. My dog had been well socialized and spent lots of time in a dog park and also in doggie day care for her first few years. She started developing aggression toward certain dog "types" as she approached her third birthday. I thought it was limited to certain fluffy-looking, high energy, medium-sized dogs, and the aggression occurred primarily at the dog park. I have no idea what triggered the change in my golden from well socialized to aggressive. It's very upsetting to me especially because I have a disabled daughter who I'm with a lot of the time. I can't afford for my dog to be badly behaved when I'm also with my daughter, who needs attention. I'm a responsible, peace loving person...not accustomed to having to apologize to others. Now I'm apologizing for my dog!!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hang in there dear! I am sure there is a way to desensitize your dog so he can still be social with other dogs. You might need a good dog trainer or behavioralist. I too have a disabled child.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

An excellent blog post from one of my favorite trainers, Connie Cleveland. It includes information on how to get a pdf copy of some of her articles on dealing with aggression.

A Language Barrier. Aggression.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

cindyfine said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the replies. My dog had been well socialized and spent lots of time in a dog park and also in doggie day care for her first few years. She started developing aggression toward certain dog "types" as she approached her third birthday. I thought it was limited to certain fluffy-looking, high energy, medium-sized dogs, and the aggression occurred primarily at the dog park. I have no idea what triggered the change in my golden from well socialized to aggressive. It's very upsetting to me especially because I have a disabled daughter who I'm with a lot of the time. I can't afford for my dog to be badly behaved when I'm also with my daughter, who needs attention. I'm a responsible, peace loving person...not accustomed to having to apologize to others. Now I'm apologizing for my dog!!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


With this background, I'd doubly suggest the vet visit (just to be sure) and a visit from a qualified behaviorist to help you out. If I had to guess, I'd say your dog had a run in with a high-energy fluffy dog while at daycare, and you were never told. Just a hunch. Tucker has problems with most large spitz breeds resulting from a couple incidents at the dog park. He's just on high alert around them because he expects to get jumped based on his experiences. Good luck! This is something that would worry me also in your circumstances.


----------

